# (PCYC) Pharmacyclics-(up 90% in 90 days)



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is another barnburner I am pulling my hair out over. Was a Dan Zanger breakout pick but I had her on my watch list before that.

Anyone in on this one?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Never on this type of stock at near 52 week highs [or at 90% in 90 days], except for a quick trade, but even then, it's too rich for my blood.

These stocks drop as fast as they rise [just like ARNA took a mini-dive of nearly -20% this morning].

What happened to the dividend-gal?


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

I have lots in dividend stocks. This is on the side.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

For a stock like this unless you have a clear understanding of the fundamental drivers and the long-term income stream that they will produce to justify a near doubling of the share price in a short period of time signals a high risk of a capital loss in the short-term. Stocks that go parabolic have a strong tendency to go into a big dip as investors lock in profit. Once that dip comes in and begins to reverse is probably a better entry point if you really like the company.

In all investing try to remember there is a company behind the share price numbers and that is the investing part of the business. The short-term price movements is the psychology of the market and is highly speculative. 

If you chose to dip in here make sure you have a stop loss for a rapid downturn but even that may not protect you if it has a large down gap on bad news or news that is not good enough.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, up 7% on a down day? Wish I had some.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Lucy said:


> Wish I had some.


I thought you had some Lucy.

Do you know what made the stock reach a new 52 week high?

I'll look into Pharmacyclics' pipeline, though not interested in buying at these prices; I need a buffer to even consider the stock, hence I like to get them early, like last June would have been nice [then, there is always options, too].


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

The stock continues to rise [until it will drop].

Interesting pipeline. Spent some time reading about the company yesterday.

http://www.pharmacyclics.com/pcyc_pipeline.html


----------

